# New to foram



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

NEW TO THE FORAM BUT NOT TO TTs.
Hi to all you like minded people Iv enjoyed see some fantastic TTs just could never seem to log on never mind here now.
Iv got a 51 225 S-line Avis with red,just in the process of getting the plastic covers srayed in the engine bay in Avis looks better than I thought tried red but didnt take well.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi to all those who said hi Im a member ot the owner club(first thing I done) iv had this tt for around 2 years I had one before bought a few more expenive cars and found they were not for me so back to the little oone I went.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcum to teh foram


----------

